# Jasper and my son



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I took this with my phone so the quality isn't good but the picture is still adorable of them.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

They are both adorable I love the way your poodle looks like he's smiling.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Aww, they are both so cute together! I love the face on Jasper, really handsome face.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

OMG, he looks like a stuffed toy! He is just gorgeous, how old is he now? He's grown so much! The kid's cute too, btw.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> OMG, he looks like a stuffed toy! He is just gorgeous, how old is he now? He's grown so much! The kid's cute too, btw.


Thank you. He's just about 12 weeks.


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, he's grown so much!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

They both look adorable.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Cute x2.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's an adorable picture!


----------



## India (Oct 14, 2009)

ooh that is soo cute!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

That picture even made my husband say 'awww'! They're a couple of handsome guys and very cute together.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

omg I LOVE his face in that pic!!! heh


----------



## Teddy'smomma (Sep 21, 2009)

he's SO tall! Holy cammoley! I don't know if I could handle having a dog that was almost as tall as me....hahah I'm a munchkin.....and those dogs make it seem like it even more!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Teddy'smomma said:


> he's SO tall! Holy cammoley! I don't know if I could handle having a dog that was almost as tall as me....hahah I'm a munchkin.....and those dogs make it seem like it even more!


And he's only 12 weeks old. Of course they aren't as tall as you on 4 legs but when they stand they are just about as tall as I am full grown and I'm 5'6".


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Just ADORABLE : )))) ! Jasper has great pigmentation !!! Who was the breeder ?


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh how sweet! They're adorable!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I say it all the time..no better combination on earth than kids and puppies. What an awesome photo!! They are clearly very happy together.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> Just ADORABLE : )))) ! Jasper has great pigmentation !!! Who was the breeder ?


Well, he's out of Donnchada and By Request lines but I hesitate to call her an actual "breeder" because it was her first litter and not even really something she was interested in doing. She likes showing but she doesn't care for the breeding side but it was agreed upon by the sire's breeder because he wanted a show puppy out of the litter which he got.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

That is GREAT deal you got Kpoo !!!! Fantastic lines !!! I wish you many, many years of fun and love with your Jasper  !!!! Please keep posting your picks - even with the phone-camera they are always great : ))) !


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> That is GREAT deal you got Kpoo !!!! Fantastic lines !!! I wish you many, many years of fun and love with your Jasper  !!!! Please keep posting your picks - even with the phone-camera they are always great : ))) !


Thanks! I hate them but it's what I have most of the time. I carry the phone everywhere but not the camera. You know how kids and dogs just don't sit still for long.


----------

